# General > Hobbies >  Rocking horse needing recovered

## rhoda

Does anyone know where I can get a rocking horse recovered? It has a wooden frome and then it is covered in a sort of velvet material stuffed with coarse straw. The cat has attacked it and torn all the covering off the legs and destoyed the woollen tail.

----------

